# Yogurt and fissidens with fauna



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Hey, folks! I need some advice and help!

I did the yogurt and fissidens painting method on my rocks last night. So I drained out 50% of the water, painted the rocks, waited 5 hours for it to dry, and then flooded the tank again. A few pieces here and there came off, but most of it is sort of sticking. I didn't turn on the filter so as to not disturb the fissidens and yogurt.

I have critters in the tank. How long should I keep the filter off until the fissidens sticks? Will the fish be okay with the yogurt in the tank? I actually observed a few of them eating some of it last night. lol They seem to like it. Should I just do water changes every day until I turn the filter back on? I'm concerned about the oxygen levels for the fish. This is a 7 gallon cube.

Any advice would be helpful! Thanks!


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

I've never done this, but I am pretty sure the yogurt/moss covered rocks are supposed to be kept dry (although very humid) for several weeks, until the moss grows attached to the rocks. As for the filter, I think it's important, for your animals, that it remains on. As for a water change, I'd probably do one real soon. 

I hope other's with more yogurt experience will add their suggestions.
Good Luck!



.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

It's been done before on the same day. However, I may have not let it dry enough.

I might've just gone the glue route. But not sure what to do at this point.


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

How is this doing?


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

mot said:


> How is this doing?



Oh man, prob one of the worst things I've done to a tank before! Lol Maybe I just used too much yogurt or something, but mold grew all over the areas I painted and the water became a little cloudy. I thought that the yogurt was supposed to prevent mold, but it didn't at all. I should've done a test section or area instead of doing most of the tank in one shot. Smh!

After a few days, the painted areas were coated in mold and the water smelled horrible. I spent a couple of sessions cleaning it all out because there was no sign of improvement, it just got worse by the day. I got some UG during the period, which totally got destroyed by the mold 24 hrs. Today I'm still finding a couple patches of mold here and there, and cleaning them out. I did a couple water changes because the water was so smelly. Hahah Hopefully I got all the mold taken cared of.

Anyway, lesson learned and I highly doubt I'd go this route again. The yogurt method prob works better in a dry start, but same day flood did not work out for me. I think I'm traumatized by this event and may try the glue method once my tank water quality feels clean and balanced. I guess it makes for a good story now. Lol

One other thing I learned: fish like the taste of yogurt.

No fishies died miraculously, so I'm happy about that.


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

I suspected this is what would happen. I did this method years ago but with a several week dsm. It was funky and nasty. It did work but i wouldnt do it again. i cant even imagine how bad it was flooding right away. Did you take any photos?

Bump: I suspected this is what would happen. I did this method years ago but with a several week dsm. It was funky and nasty. It did work but i wouldnt do it again. i cant even imagine how bad it was flooding right away. Did you take any photos?


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

mot said:


> I suspected this is what would happen. I did this method years ago but with a several week dsm. It was funky and nasty. It did work but i wouldnt do it again. i cant even imagine how bad it was flooding right away. Did you take any photos?


Oh God no, I didn't take any photos. I guess I should have for funsies and to show folks how bad something like this can get. But the smell and horror of it was so bad that I don't think anyone should see. haha The photos wouldn't even do the smell and nastiness justice. I'm just glad that it's over with and I can move on.

I know some other people have done this yogurt method successfully. I think you had a journal that did it and it looked wonderful at the end. But for me, I'll stick w/ moss, plain water and a dry start. It works well with driftwood, I know that from experience. Not sure about rocks. One thing is for sure: it won't smell like hell!

For a tank that's already flooded, I'll try the glue because a bunch of thread or fishing line wrapped around rocks would just look kind of silly.


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Too bad on no photos. Yea superglue works well for sure. I use it on wood but not on my aquascaping rocks as it drys white and ugly. So for the rocks i superglue or tie the moss to slate chips and then place those on my rocks.


----------



## TheAnswerIs42 (Jul 10, 2014)

I have heard of people doing same-day flood with the yogurt method, but I always seemed wary. I have found fissidens to be extremely invasive and grows like herpes in my tanks  

I have found cotton thread to be a great way to attach it to surfaces, or glue, but glue eventually turns white and looks gross. Another great way to do it, but takes more work (but kinda fun) is get your tank up and running and then grow the moss doing a dry start on wood or stones in a large plastic container or glass bell jar (if you're fancy) and transfer it into the tank later.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

TheAnswerIs42 said:


> I have heard of people doing same-day flood with the yogurt method, but I always seemed wary. I have found fissidens to be extremely invasive and grows like herpes in my tanks
> 
> 
> 
> I have found cotton thread to be a great way to attach it to surfaces, or glue, but glue eventually turns white and looks gross. Another great way to do it, but takes more work (but kinda fun) is get your tank up and running and then grow the moss doing a dry start on wood or stones in a large plastic container or glass bell jar (if you're fancy) and transfer it into the tank later.






mot said:


> Too bad on no photos. Yea superglue works well for sure. I use it on wood but not on my aquascaping rocks as it drys white and ugly. So for the rocks i superglue or tie the moss to slate chips and then place those on my rocks.



Ah, these are really clever ideas! Man, thanks to you guys and this forum for getting such smart ppl together. Ok, I do have one photo, but it's not of the mold. It was post painting pre-flood. You may want to cover your eyes or hide your children (or be ready for a good laugh).


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

I think it was Shaman's little nano tanks that he claims works with yogurt/moss on the same day. iI seem like that's asking for a tank fouling.

Not sure what his secret is...?


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

This was shaman's blog that instructs how to do the yogurt method.
Attaching moss to the hardscape - Yogurt method ~ Bolbi Aquarium

It states,
"In blended Fissidens put 30ml of RO water and one tsp of Acidofil - Acidofil is yogurt with Lactobacillus acidophilus bacteria whic is good to prevent fungus:"

Maybe that makes a difference?

This blog says to wait 2 weeks before flooding, but I have seen shaman say he flooded his other tank within a few hours of applying and had no issues.
I have no first hand experience with this so I can't comment, just sharing.


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for the photo. Yea that looks as messy as when I did it. One thing for your next scape is to chop that moss up very finely so you can evenly coat the rock where you want it. Just press on the moss where you want it and start the dsm. The smallest bits of moss will grow out giving you nice evenly covered mossy rocks.

Hope that helps.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

GrampsGrunge said:


> I think it was Shaman's little nano tanks that he claims works with yogurt/moss on the same day. iI seem like that's asking for a tank fouling.
> 
> Not sure what his secret is...?


Perhaps he used less yogurt... or it dried quicker for him. Not sure, but this method isn't for everyone. He's done it numerous times, so maybe it was just a rookie mistake on my part.



WaterLife said:


> This was shaman's blog that instructs how to do the yogurt method.
> Attaching moss to the hardscape - Yogurt method ~ Bolbi Aquarium
> 
> It states,
> ...


In his Gondwana journal, it was the same day. I asked a few questions in there and I did use yogurt w/ Lactobacillus acidophilus. I still think that I used too much, but that's on me. Either way, I still won't do this again even with a dry start. lol



mot said:


> Thanks for the photo. Yea that looks as messy as when I did it. One thing for your next scape is to chop that moss up very finely so you can evenly coat the rock where you want it. Just press on the moss where you want it and start the dsm. The smallest bits of moss will grow out giving you nice evenly covered mossy rocks.
> 
> Hope that helps.


I will definitely do this for my next dry start. Thanks for the advice! I had fish in my last tank that needed a home, so I couldn't do a dry start with my new tank. I definitely appreciate all of the advice for the moss (bits of removable pieces or dry starting pieces of rocks w/ moss outside the tank) and now will have to find a container to dry start some rocks.


----------

